# October Photo Contest



## 1stGold13

Our September winner, *BriGuy,* has chosen a great theme for October:

"Fall Colors"
Goldens enjoying autumn

It's that time of year when summer's heat gives way to crisp fall days, you may notice a little extra pep in the step of your dear Golden, a desire to linger on the walk, a keen interest in your freshly raked pile of leaves, or suddenly the zoomies are more intense as they perk up as the temps go down. It's a fun time of year for your Golden and we want to see it.
So show us your Golden's frolicking this fall, bursting through a pile of leaves, walking down a tree lined path bursting with fall colors, or just watching a pretty leaf hit the ground.

As always, you must have 25 posts to enter, and if you have already won in this calendar year, you are not eligible to enter but you are welcome to share. Please attach your photos rather than linking from a member album, as the latter are not visible to many of us. We will take entries until *Friday, October 24th*.


----------



## BriGuy

Thank you 1stGold13!! I can't wait to see the forum's goldens showing off in some great autumn pictures.

Brian and Cookie


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Congratulations BriGuy, great theme for October.
Looking forward to seeing lots of entries of everyone's Goldens and the beautiful Fall Colors!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Bumping up


----------



## Melfice

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Congratulations BriGuy, great theme for October.
> Looking forward to seeing lots of entries of everyone's Goldens and the beautiful Fall Colors!


Haha we don't have beautiful Fall colors here in Southern California 

Can I still submit a picture tho?


----------



## kellyguy

"Haha we don't have beautiful Fall colors here in Southern California"
I guess you have to take photos in the seasonal aisle at WalMart?


----------



## Megora

Melfice said:


> Haha we don't have beautiful Fall colors here in Southern California
> 
> Can I still submit a picture tho?


Take a picture of what fall looks like there.... or pull out the pumpkins and Indian corn.  

In fact driving down here (am in Ohio at the moment) I was looking at a lot of cornfields and wishing I could stop and stage a picture of Bertie in there for the contest... and we are starting to get fall colors now.

Funny thing to share - my mom was talking to my baby sister who now lives out in North Dakota with her husband. My mom was saying something like "You must be way ahead of us with a fall colors - get some pictures for us!" 

And there was a long pause and then my baby sister said - "Mom, there aren't any trees here. I'm not in Michigan any more." <- Where they are stationed it's flat open land.


----------



## AlanK

I will start
My front yard. Central Georgia Fall 2012.
TuffDog


----------



## BriGuy

Melfice said:


> Haha we don't have beautiful Fall colors here in Southern California
> 
> Can I still submit a picture tho?


Of course! You may have different fall colors than New England, but we still want to see some goldens.


----------



## xoerika620xo

We are just starting to get fall colors, i might wait until next week to take our picture. This is going to be such a great contest with beautiful colors & of course golden's. i can't wait.


----------



## 1stGold13

Show us your Goldens enjoying the fall.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Melfice said:


> Haha we don't have beautiful Fall colors here in Southern California
> 
> Can I still submit a picture tho?


Absolutely!

We don't have fall colors where I'm at either. At least I've never seen a Palm tree change colors yet........


----------



## OutWest

I should have something to share soon...we've been having a lot of heat and the nights are just beginning to turn cold. Although I do have a lot of dry, shriveled oak leaves on the ground! Just not much color, LOL.


----------



## 1stGold13

I got it, I got it! What? These don't fall? I falled it for you pops! I falled your leaves!:no: you're doing it wrong, you can't win like this, stop now please:




Maggie's NON-entry:doh:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Bumping up


----------



## Melfice

Megora said:


> Take a picture of what fall looks like there.... or pull out the pumpkins and Indian corn.
> 
> In fact driving down here (am in Ohio at the moment) I was looking at a lot of cornfields and wishing I could stop and stage a picture of Bertie in there for the contest... and we are starting to get fall colors now.
> 
> Funny thing to share - my mom was talking to my baby sister who now lives out in North Dakota with her husband. My mom was saying something like "You must be way ahead of us with a fall colors - get some pictures for us!"
> 
> And there was a long pause and then my baby sister said - "Mom, there aren't any trees here. I'm not in Michigan any more." <- Where they are stationed it's flat open land.


I love this idea! We have a lot of pumpkin patches I can take my pups too


----------



## Melfice

kellyguy said:


> "Haha we don't have beautiful Fall colors here in Southern California"
> I guess you have to take photos in the seasonal aisle at WalMart?


haha this might work too


----------



## GoldenCamper

5 days in and only the wondrous Mr Tuff has entered so far? He is so very handsome :smooch:.. I guess no one dares compete  :  

I'm surprised not to have seen more photos yet .... think you picked a great theme BriGuy.


----------



## bemyangell

Here is our photo of Gunner and Hannah. Fall is my favorite time of year.


----------



## OutWest

GoldenCamper said:


> 5 days in and only the wondrous Mr Tuff has entered so far? He is so very handsome :smooch:.. I guess no one dares compete  :
> 
> I'm surprised not to have seen more photos yet .... think you picked a great theme BriGuy.


I think we'll get lots more submissions... I may have to do as suggested and visit the seasonal wise at Walmart, LOL. I have only dry brown leaves right now.


----------



## RYAC

Here is Lucy in a pile of leaves. She wouldn't let me work because she loved to roll in them!


----------



## BriGuy

OutWest said:


> I think we'll get lots more submissions... I may have to do as suggested and visit the seasonal wise at Walmart, LOL. I have only dry brown leaves right now.


You can use a photo editor to really ramp up the reds in your picture. We won't know!


----------



## AlanK

I am going to bump this up. I know it is fall somewhere. I had to post an older photo because it is not yet true fall colors yet in Georgia.


----------



## Megora

Eh. Went back 2-3 years just for fun.


----------



## MommyMe

*Oldie but goodie*

Still waiting for the leaves to turn here but I'll share one of my favorite pics. This was our sweet Lainey taking a break from frolicking in the leaves with the kids, but still keeping a watchful eye...


----------



## BriGuy

Great pictures - keep them coming!


----------



## Aiden's Mom

I don't have 25 posts, but here's Aiden (7 months old) enjoying fall in Vermont


----------



## 1stGold13

Aiden's Mom said:


> I don't have 25 posts
> 
> Still plenty of time, mingle and chit chat, we'll wait for ya:wave:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Bumping up


----------



## NikB8

This is a non-entry but it's one of my fav pics of Molson so I thought I would share


----------



## SimTek

Samantha (Sam Dog) playing ball in the Fall...


----------



## swishywagga

Bumping up, let's keep those great pictures coming!!


----------



## BriGuy

Thanks for the entries! Great pictures.


----------



## thorbreafortuna

Great theme, I think many may be holding out to the last minute to get the best possible shot, I know I am! I have something, but I think I can get better fall colors this weekend, so I'm waiting until then to post. I'm sure there will be a rush of entries after this weekend.


----------



## jeepguy

Uzi hanging out by the pool. Ready for some cooler water.


----------



## Goldendogs101

My little puppy in some leves


----------



## BrinkleyMom

Brinkley loves the leaves


----------



## Joanne & Asia




----------



## Angelmonkey1222

Love looking at these pictures! I can't wait until it looks more like fall here!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Bumping up


----------



## abradshaw71

I took Josie out for a few pictures today. It's a stunning, fall day here in Michigan today. From the sounds of the forecast, it will be our nice last day for a while as rain is moving in for the week. Josie seems to be soaking in all of the sun before it disappears. I had to keep the leash on her as this was in my front yard without a fence. Too many distractions (SQUIRREL) and too many cars going by. 

I also added my second favorite picture. I know only the first one counts, but I liked this happy smile on Josie's face.


----------



## HolDaisy

Beautiful photos so far, so many lovely goldens


----------



## BriGuy

Great photos everyone! Happy Thanksgiving and Columbus Day!


----------



## Yaichi's Mom

Colors are not in full swing here yet. Here's a snap of Brisby taken yesterday. You can see some of the color in the reflection in the water.


----------



## thorbreafortuna

After many attempts, this is still the best I've got. Thor still jumps in the water at the slightest opportunity, cooler temperatures notwithstanding.


----------



## Laurie

Lexx enjoying a beautiful October afternoon.


----------



## Flynn'sMommy

Out for an October sunset walk, too pretty not to stop and take some pictures!








I also have a non-entry, one of my currently favorite pics of Flynn and my niece, just had to share it!


----------



## BriGuy

Nice to see the all the fall colors, especially the golden ones.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Beautiful pictures all, hope to see more before the Oct. 24th deadline.


----------



## OutWest

*This is fall in Northern California*

I was hoping to have a few colors in the background of my submission, but we just haven't had enough cold nights for the colors to pop. (I'm new in Gold Country but I have been told that the colors do pop eventually!) At any rate, here are Tucker and Bella enjoying a brisk swim in the American River in October.


----------



## 1stGold13

Show us your Goldens enjoying Fall


----------



## swishywagga

Let's keep those photo's coming, you have until the 24th October to enter!


----------



## Claudia M

A nice fall day!


----------



## Ivyacres

Hold a camera and a ball...voila! Here's Honey.


----------



## GoldenSkies

*Fall colors*


----------



## BriGuy

Great fall pictures!!


----------



## xoerika620xo

we will be taking ours this week before the 24 =) so excited and loving the photos.


----------



## TheZ's

I was really hoping to get a beautiful fall picture of Gracie who's 13 months old now but I just haven't been able to. The foliage here has been beautiful the last few days but passes so quickly . . . one windy, rainy day and it's gone. Anyway here is Gracie today in the park intent on some kids playing nearby. Only sign of fall is the late afternoon sunlight and a few leaves on the ground.









The picture below is more typical of life with Gracie . . . a whirlwind of activity.


----------



## Melfice

Beautiful pictures everyone


----------



## Melakat

At our cabin in the Cariboo, BC. About 9 days before our Oakley passed away from unexpected and unknown Hemangeo. So very thankful we have these pics.


----------



## Melfice

Beautiful picture of Oakley


----------



## MommyMe

*So sorry*



Melakat said:


> At our cabin in the Cariboo, BC. About 9 days before our Oakley passed away from unexpected and unknown Hemangeo. So very thankful we have these pics.


So sorry for the loss of your beautiful boy. What a beautiful picture to have of him.


----------



## bemyangell

Here is Hannah enjoying the leaves.


----------



## OurMonsterMaya

I'll submit this one of Maya playing in the leaves! It's my favorite pic of her...it's also on my signature...and my computer desktop :


----------



## OurMonsterMaya

These pictures are all so beautiful! Goldens were made for the fall


----------



## Otter

Here is a picture of Barkley's brother Nick.


----------



## swishywagga

Beautiful pictures, please keep them coming. Closing date is this Friday 24th Oct!


----------



## Heart O'Gold

Bentley enjoying a walk on the trail on a gorgeous Fall day.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Beautiful pictures everyone!

A reminder all- *Friday, October 24th* is the last day to submit your entry, don't miss out.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great entries all!

Just a reminder, *Friday 10/24/14 *is the last day to submit your entry for the contest.


----------



## Ivyacres

We love this section, each month all the pics are so good! Thanks to everyone for sharing.


----------



## 1stGold13

Last day to submit your photos, great entries everyone.


----------



## BriGuy

Thanks for all the entries! Good luck to everyone.


----------



## My Ali-bug

Ali had so much fun diving in the pile of leaves!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Bunny is somewhere there!








And Charlie is somewhere there too!


----------

